

What to expect if your startup is featured on the front page of Hacker News - tenaciousJk
http://checkmint.posterous.com/aftermath-of-our-pre-launch

======
minguswaits
Sounds like you guys are getting what you deserve. Lots of interest in a great
product. Keep up the good work.

------
nyellin
The original HN post was <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2202781> and it
had 19 points.

------
JamesDB
How many uniques did it send?

~~~
tenaciousJk
I think we were on the front of the site for about 45 minutes. We saw over 2k
uniques within that time.

Then we saw another wave late that night when Europe woke up and started
tweeting. The "social sharing" confirmation page continues to bring traffic,
but it's slowed considerably after the first two days.

